# EN: I be done seen



## rom117

Bonjour,

Dans une chanson du dessin animé Dumbo, voici une des phrase :


> But *I be done seen* 'bout everything when I see an elephant fly



A-t-on le droit en anglais de mettre un verbe non conjugué après un pronom personnel sujet ?
Est-ce familier ?

Comment le traduire ? Je dirais :
Quand on a vu un éléphant voler, on a tout vu.

Merci d'avance .


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est bien le sens. Notez que cette chanson jazz est exécutée par des corbeaux, qui représentent un groupe de noirs passablement stéréotypés, mais très _cool _et sympathiques. Bien entendu, _I be_ n'est pas conforme à l'anglais standard, c'est du langage vernaculaire noir étatsunien.


----------



## EdSteves

rom117 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans une chanson du dessin animé Dumbo, voici une des phrase :
> 
> 
> A-t-on le droit en anglais de mettre un verbe non conjugué après un pronom personnel sujet ?
> Est-ce familier ?
> 
> Comment le traduire ? Je dirais :
> Quand on a vu un éléphant voler, on a tout vu.
> 
> Merci d'avance .



Est-ce que tu es sûr que la phrase est exactement correcte ? Je pense qu'elle serait plus logique comme « _But I be done _*seein'*_ 'bout everything when I see an elephant fly_ »

En ce qui concerne ta question, c'est assez rare que l'on voit cette construction - quand je l'ai d'abord lu j'ai pensé d'un vieux homme avec un fort accent texan. Personnellement, je ne l'utiliserais pas. Grammaticalement, c'est incorrect aussi, le verbe devrait être conjugué.


----------



## rom117

J'ai regardé des sous-titres anglais de ce film, et c'est bien *I be done seen* qui est écrit.
Comment le dire en anglais correct ? I am done seeing ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_I be done seen everything → I've seen everything → J'aurai tout vu.
_


----------



## EdSteves

rom117 said:


> J'ai regardé des sous-titres anglais de ce film, et c'est bien *I be done seen* qui est écrit.
> Comment le dire en anglais correct ? I am done seeing ?



Il est possible que les discours aient été mal transcrit - _seen_ et _seein'_ peuvent sonner très similaire quand ils se parlent avec certains accents. Peut-être je me trompe mais je crois que _seein'_ améliore beaucoup le sens de la phrase.

On peut dire la suivant pour être correct:
_I will have seen everything when I see an elephant fly._

J'espère que je t'ai aidé.


----------



## rom117

Ok merci vous deux, c'est plus clair maintenant.
Bonne journée .


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Pour ceux et celles que cela peut intéresser, j'ai extrait ce qui suit d'un document de 16 pages intitulé *Debunking the Myth of "pure" standard English*: 

Emphasis mine. This is on page 8. 





> The Black English form is _be done, _as in *I *_*be done washed the car* by the time Jojo gets back with the sodas, _which means that *I* will have finished washing the car when Jojo gets back. What is important about this expression is that it is quite current in Black English, used in the most casual conversations all day long, every day, while in standard English, its equivalent is rather marginal except in writing. Standard English prefers substituting the simple "will" future whenever it can: *I *_*will have washed the car* by the time Jojo gets back _would be more likely put as I _will be finished washing the car by the time Jojo gets back. _In this area, then, Black English preserves the persnickety future perfect tense, just the sort of thing that is considered to make Latin so noble _(monueris _"you will have warned"), while standard English is gradually doing without. Clearly Black English is not a lazy speech variety-it's just a different speech variety from standard English.


 De la même façon qu'il est écrit _washed_ (et non _washin'_), je ne crois pas qu'il y ait erreur de transcription dans "_seen_". 

Mais à mon avis cela veut bien dire : _I will have seen everything = J'aurai tout vu. _


----------



## marget

I agree with ;pointvirgule and Nicomon.  I understood it right away, as would most of us in the US.   It's Black English.


----------



## Donaldos

Une chanson chantée par des oiseaux noirs dans le film.


----------



## EdSteves

Nicomon said:


> Bonjour ou bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ceux et celles que cela peut intéresser, j'ai extrait ce qui suit d'un document de 16 pages intitulé *Debunking of "pure" standard English*:
> 
> Emphasis mine. This is on page 8.  De la même façon qu'il est écrit _washed_ (et non _washin'_), je ne crois pas qu'il y ait erreur de transcription dans "_seen_".
> 
> Mais à mon avis cela veut bien dire : _I will have seen everything = J'aurai tout vu. _





marget said:


> I agree with ;pointvirgule and Nicomon.  I understood it right away, as would most of us in the US.   It's Black English.



Wow, I'd never even heard of Black English before. You learn something new every day.


----------



## pointvirgule

Super, Nico, merci pour ton post.  Je croyais honnêtement que _be done _était un auxiliaire exprimant le passé, mais il s'avère que c'est le _future perfect_.


----------



## Oddmania

pointvirgule said:


> Super, Nico, merci pour ton post.  Je croyais honnêtement que _be done _était un auxiliaire exprimant le passé, mais il s'avère que c'est le _future perfect_.



En fait, c'est un petit peu comme si on disait _I'll be done washing the car_, non? Avec _will_ qui passe à la trappe.


----------



## timboleicester

EdSteves said:


> Wow, I'd never even heard of Black English before. You learn something new every day.


 
It's a kind of non standard slang used by some black communities in the USA...Black English is not an acceptable description of this type of regional dialect.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Let's not get into arguments about what we call it - there exist also _Dog Latin_ and _Double Dutch_ which aren't actually Latin or Dutch.

The fact remains that there is such a thing as standard UK English and standard US English, and there are many dialects of both.  The dialects are not the standard.  This is a dialect with its own grammar rules, which is one way to define a dialect.


----------

